# My dog had a tick. Now he has a sore.



## pokeypinchy (May 30, 2013)

My dog had a tick above his eye and we removed it 2 1/2 weeks ago. Today I noticed a bump where it was. When I touched it the fur fell off. It had a small scab that fell off as well. The bump doesn't seem to be causing any pain. I put antibiotic ointment on it. Is this some thing I should take him to the vet for or just keep an eye on it in case it gets worse? I have added some pics if that helps. Thank you.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I would call the vet, describe what's going on, and see whether they think you should go in.


----------



## cp3k (May 29, 2013)

this is something id say you should go to the vet for as soon as possible!


----------



## Dogmom32 (Jun 25, 2020)

Hey! What ended up being the issue? A very similar situation happened to me. The vet said not to worry but I’m still concerned.


----------



## pandora (Mar 19, 2010)

Dogmom32 said:


> Hey! What ended up being the issue? A very similar situation happened to me. The vet said not to worry but I’m still concerned.


This is an extremely old post from 2013. I doubt that the original poster is still around .
maybe you could start a new thread with your questions and get relevant answers from people who are here now.


----------

